# Top 5 Dog Food Brands for Puppies (S & L)



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

What are your top 5 dog foods brands for puppies (small and large breeds)?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my list of dog foods and I'll put puppy yes if I know they make one and some I am not sure and I would not feed an all life stages food until they are about 9 months old.

The A list
1.	Orijen, *Puppy yes*
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only. *Puppy yes*
7.	Innova, *Puppy yes* 
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Artemis, *Puppy yes*
11.	Fromm 4 star does not, *but Fromm puppy gold does*
Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural,,*Puppy yes*
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco,,,*Puppy yes*

The B list
1. California Natural,,*Puppy yes*
2. Now, Grain free. *Puppy yes*
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick*,,Puppy yes*
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness,,*Puppy yes* 
7. Solid Gold,,*Puppy yes*
8. Canidae
9. 
Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I'm no expert on the subject, I started researching puppy food a few weeks ago, these are the ones that interest me the most so far:

Orijen Puppy
Fromm Puppy Gold
Nutrisource Puppy
Fromm grain free surf & Turf
Back to Basics Turkey
Natures Variety 
Earthborn


----------

